# Can I cold smoke store bought ham?



## alblancher (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll have the smoke house going for some bacon.  Can I toss one of those inexpensive Sam's hams in there to get some smoke? 

Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 20, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't cold smoke one without knowing the details of how it was cured


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2011)

I smoke store bought hams all the time but I am hot smoking them. Basically they are all cooked and cured and you are just heating them in the oven so instead just throw them in the smoker. But if you are cold smoking that would be a different story. Like Piney said if you don't know for sure how it was cured you could run into some issues and get someone sick.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 20, 2011)

Your thought process is the same as mine.   Do you think there would be a difference between fully cooked and ready to be baked?  Probably not as you guys suggest.  If you are not sure they are cured they should go in the hot smoke.

Thanks for the kick in the brain.

Al


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 20, 2011)

I hot smoke the "ready to cook" hams all the time and they are amazing but I wouldn't cold smoke one not knowing how they're cured. on the other hand the label may say cured with nitrites/nitrates so they're probably cured but I wouldn't risk it. call the company customer service and ask.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2011)

I think once they are cured & smoked they still need to adhere to the 41-135 rule, after they are cooled down.

This is a good one for Pops.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it says on the labeling somewhere that it is *fully cooked *then you can cold smoke them with no problem.  If it says *Ready To Bake *or similar verbiage then you should hot smoke to internal of 135° or greater minimum in the center.  You can then cold smoke it also after it's reached temp and cooled down, like the next day.  But, a partially cooked ham that specifies it must reach an acceptable internal temp first you need to satisfy that requirement before subjecting it to a long period of low temp cold smoking as undesirable bacterial growth could permeate the meat without it being fully cooked first.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Pops,

Again you taught me something. 

I'll find a fully cooked ham and put it in the cold smoke overnight when I am doing the bacon.  We should have some pretty cool temps overnight and 8 hours should put some pretty good smoke on it.

I am assuming I am safe in the smoke for that length of time

Thanks again

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Pops. I learned something *again* from you today.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks from here too Pops!!!

I was waiting, and hoping you would chime in for us on this one. It was an excellent question.

Does this also mean that after a big family get-together, and eating a completely cured, smoked, and cooked Ham, we could actually leave the left-overs out as long as we want, without worrying about it?

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Oct 22, 2011)

I probably won't leave it off refrigeration very long.  I know that as soon as I finish smoking bacon it goes back on ice. 

I'd be interested to find some guidelines as to how long a properly cured and smoked ham can remain off refrigeration.  I remember hearing about the old days where bacon would be wrapped in cloth and carried around in a saddlebag until it got used.  I also see the real country hams wrapped in fabric hanging from the rafters of retail stores for lord knows how long.

The ham I purchased today was fully cooked and cured with Sodium Nitrite.  It did say to keep refrigerated.  I will probably smoke for 5 or 6 hours and then wrap up and put back on ice.  Better to be safe then to have my friends cussing the day I was born.

I'm willing to bet that if you cut out a piece for use and immediatly rewrap the unused portion to prevent innoculation of the bad guys it will last a lot longer.

Another good point to think about Bear.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 22, 2011)

This is only completely safe if the temp in the smoker is less than 40*F...However, the smoke does have SOME antibacterial properties and an enclosed smoker is typically a sterile environment free from Insects and Rodents that could contaminate the Ham...Assuming proper personal hygene and safety practices getting the Fully Cooked ham into the smoker there is a very low chance of there being a problem with the cold smoke. It is a judgement call...Unfortunately these conditions don't exist on the Buffet Table during family get-togethers, Unless you have parties in a really Big Smoke House...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Oct 22, 2011)

And lets not forget the differences between a ham cured with Sodium Nitrate instead of Sodium Nitrite.  This one was cured with the Nitrite so it is not a long term, off of refrigeration product


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks JJ & Al !

Hmmmm---Parties in a big smoke house----Don't give me any ideas !!!!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks JJ & Al !
> 
> Hmmmm---Parties in a big smoke house----Don't give me any ideas !!!!
> 
> ...


*Smoked party goers....Only Bear would think of that! LMAO*


Pops6927 said:


> If it says on the labeling somewhere that it is *fully cooked *then you can cold smoke them with no problem.  If it says *Ready To Bake *or similar verbiage then you should hot smoke to internal of 135° or greater minimum in the center.  You can then cold smoke it also after it's reached temp and cooled down, like the next day.  But, a partially cooked ham that specifies it must reach an acceptable internal temp first you need to satisfy that requirement before subjecting it to a long period of low temp cold smoking as undesirable bacterial growth could permeate the meat without it being fully cooked first.


*Pops, I for one need all the help I can get. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!*

*JC*


----------

